# Kurt vise lift



## fillister (Feb 20, 2017)

Getting older is a pain, just tired of lifting the vise off of the mill and carrying it over to a free table top. I had this old heavy duty wall mount for a plasma tv and a day to play. Mounted the articulating arm to the column of my drill press "it's on wheels" bent the plate on my press break and a little lathe work and in a short time its all done


----------



## dulltool17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Very Nice.  Efficient re-purposing too!


----------



## sanddan (Feb 20, 2017)

Love it. Nice job and shop.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks like a real back saver to me!


----------



## fillister (Feb 20, 2017)

dulltool17 said:


> Very Nice.  Efficient re-purposing too!


thanks' it just seemed to have a use, but you can only save so much stuff!


----------



## fillister (Feb 20, 2017)

sanddan said:


> Love it. Nice job and shop.


Thanks, It's all about saving space and using what you have.


----------



## Sewdude (Feb 21, 2017)

That was a great idea! You will be very happy every time you move your vise.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 28, 2018)

I decided to do something similar to Fillister.

I originally built the handle, in the foreground, that clamped between the jaws of my 6" Kurt, which made it a little easier to lift. But I've since acquired a Skyhook crane that can do the lifting for me, saving my back.

I had the aluminum angle and the lifting eye lying around. Just needed to buy the 1/2-13 hardware, so it cost very little.

I eye-balled the CG balance point, and left some room if I need to relocate the lifting eye. The next time I need to move the vise off the table I'll get a good read on the CG.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 28, 2018)

fillister said:


> Getting older is a pain, just tired of lifting the vise off of the mill and carrying it over to a free table top. I had this old heavy duty wall mount for a plasma tv and a day to play. Mounted the articulating arm to the column of my drill press "it's on wheels" bent the plate on my press break and a little lathe work and in a short time its all done
> 
> View attachment 226845
> View attachment 226846
> ...




Looks like an old craftsman vacuum in the last pic.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2018)

jmarkwolf said:


> I decided to do something similar to Fillister.
> 
> I originally built the handle, in the foreground, that clamped between the jaws of my 6" Kurt, which made it a little easier to lift. But I've since acquired a Skyhook crane that can do the lifting for me, saving my back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi filister,
that's a sweet vice lift rig you got there.
well done!!!


----------



## rwm (Jan 28, 2018)

All ya'll need a forkift!




Robert


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

rwm said:


> All ya'll need a forkift!
> 
> Robert


However, firstly you have to have aisles that are wide enough. 
I've boogered up the layout of the shop so bad that I have to turn sideways in a couple places.
Space, never enough of it for some folks...


----------

